# Hypo or high yellow Leo?



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

What do you guys think of this girl? Hypo or high yellow?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

100% Hypo:2thumb:.


----------



## lewisdark86 (May 9, 2010)

as above hypo


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Thought so, cheers guys


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

As above  .


----------

